# hicam software



## mohamedalimfaza (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a hicam usb digital cam from chenbro code number is CM10201-20001 and I haven't the software to use it.
I need you to send me the software or the connection to download it.
Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

The camera should have came with the appropriate software and drivers. .

What happened to it?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

The site for your webcam is http://www.chen-source.com but the site is a mess. The search function for drivers only returns one result (even when you put blanks for everything) and it's a dead link. Google searches yield a few alternate hits like this and this but I couldn't find the one for CM10201 (I can tell from the google cache that's it's an OctopusCam though).
If I were you I'd contact them though: [email protected]

Other hits:
I got a few hits for drivers for the CM10201, but they're for CM10201-2C41, CM10201-2C61, CM10002-0C61, CM10102-5C61, CM10102-6C61. Yours is CM10201-20001, so I'm a bit puzzled. The website lists the cams as CM12402 for example, without listing the last few digits, so I don't know if the number after is like a serial number, or if it's a specific model number. If it's a serial number, then you're safe to install the drivers for the CM10102-6C61 and so on from here http://driverscollection.com/?H=CM10201-2C61&By=Chen-Source Inc. or the one for the CM10102-2C41 here http://driverscollection.com/?H=CM10201-2C41&By=Chen-Source Inc.&SS=All OS
You can ask them by e-mail too. And if you're in a hurry you can just run those installs and see if they work.
One other hit that baffled me is this one
http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2010
It says the exact same model number CM10201-20001 is actually a TerraTec TerraCAM USB version 2. If that's the case, the dowload here might work: http://www.terratec.net/en/driver-and-support/driver_36495.html


----------



## lianne (Aug 10, 2011)

hey
i had a similar problem
luckily i found the driver 
so this should do it
download link:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

incase u have problems even after installing the driver. check if you have directx with the latest updates.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Thread is 3 years old.

Closed.


----------

